# Help please what is this for



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I have no hand book for my camper,and I have just noticed these two either side of the hazard switch ,nothing happens when you press the button but when you put the ignition on and press the button on the left a red light flashes on the right one any ideas please,


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody's guess without checking the wiring at the back, but could be a electric step override,
If the flashing light continue all the time then It might be a fake alarm flashing lamp,


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

It's either the "Engage Afterburner" switch or maybe it's the Romulan Cloaking Device switch which you can of course use when passing through French Toll booths ... without paying :wink2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

flyinghigh said:


> Anybody's guess without checking the wiring at the back, but could be a electric step override,
> If the flashing light continue all the time then It might be a fake alarm flashing lamp,


Thanks for that, but an electrician I am not

there is no electric step or stabilisers its a very basic van electrics wise, and it only flashes as you press the button with the ignition on


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Dou you mean that it does not latch on? Ie the red light only flashes while you hold the button in?

Dick


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> Dou you mean that it does not latch on? Ie the red light only flashes while you hold the button in?
> 
> Dick


Yes thats it exactly

I think it could be a tester but I have no idea what for, bearing in mind it is french


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Daff problem with getting an answer to your question is that those two items are not standard fitment, they will have been put there by a previous owner, the round ball bits are just blanking off holes that are used for ancillaries fitted to a different spec van.
Unfortunately you will have to get the wiring traced to see where it goes.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It could activate a meter. I fitted one that shows the level on my underslung gas tanks. Look for a meter activated, alternatively get someone to walk around the outside of the van when you press it.

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't really know Daff.
But I have hundreds of manual pages and a quick flick through only showed what looked like ABS buttons there.
Has the van got ABS?

Ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I don't really know Daff.
> But I have hundreds of manual pages and a quick flick through only showed what looked like ABS buttons there.
> Has the van got ABS?
> 
> Ray.


No Ray she is a pretty basic van, no air con in the cab and no abs I thought it might be for the manual stabilisers at the back but when I put one down and pressed the button the light still flashed whether it was up or down so I think I will just ignore them unless somebody else has a definitive answer but thanks for all your help guys Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Why not contact the previous owner and ask them? We had a similar problem with ours and after contacting the previous owner he told me about several other bits of security fittings the van had that the dealer was unaware of.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

charlieivan said:


> Why not contact the previous owner and ask them? We had a similar problem with ours and after contacting the previous owner he told me about several other bits of security fittings the van had that the dealer was unaware of.


If you know of a good French Medium let me know otherwise quite difficult but great thought thanks :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I mustn't, no matter how much I want to, no matter how tempting the OP is, I must not be rude in the forum.

It'd all end in tears.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well that idea is a dead loss then.>> sorry cannot help daff.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Been trying to think what might be handy to have operating under control of the driver while engine is running/ignition is on.

On our van, I can pull up the hab step from the front but I can't put it down.

This could be handy sometimes

Otherwise, I recollect a van I used a few years ago (hire) which had built in Satnav which required the handbrake to be on to change anything.

The resourceful owner had got around this feature by installing a switch to "fool" the sat nav into thinking the handbrake was on when it wasn't

In Daff's case what I can't understand is the need for a flashing light if the switch only operates when it's depressed.

Have you tried holding the button depressed while you turn off the ignition?

Does the light stay flashing?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Has the vehicle got an alarm fitted, and if so does the red light flash when it's set? Our van has the button shown on the left which is used as an alarm re-set button. Just a maybe? Mick


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

A remote switch for emptying the grey water tank (to save getting out and crawling around underneath)?

If not I'm with the faulty Romulan Cloaking device idea.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

For what it's worth - my money is on something to do with the rear stabilizer legs. 

You did mention, in a post many moons ago, that wires were leading to the manually operated stabilizer legs. 

And also, why is one red and the other green - perhaps Port and Starboard, but then Port should be left and Starboard should be right. 

Suggest you drop the stabilizer legs, switch on the ignition and see if anything lights up. Mind you, if there is some kind of switch that detects the position of the legs, they're probably corroded to buggery by now.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

HarryTheHymer said:


> And also, why is one red and the other green - perhaps Port and Starboard, but then Port should be left and Starboard should be right.


Eh?? :nerd:

One on the left is a push to operate switch, the one on the right is a red LED

Cheers

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Daff.
Just looking in my handbook and the two buttons either side of the hazard switch are for
"Fog light on/off where fitted"
"Rear fog on/off where fitted".

See pic.

Ray.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

daffodil said:


> If you know of a good French Medium let me know otherwise quite difficult but great thought thanks :crying:


http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/claude-alexis-paris-3?osq=Psychic+Mediums


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

blu66 said:


> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/claude-alexis-paris-3?osq=Psychic+Mediums


It's obvious. The switch is there to make the light flash, otherwise what's the point of having the light?


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

erneboy said:


> It's obvious. The switch is there to make the light flash, otherwise what's the point of having the light?


I would see if I can contact the previous owner, it might be one of them hand 2 eye coordination games?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I reckon it's an idiot light.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

As its an aftermarket installation it could be anything. I'm guessing its something that has been removed - extra fog lights, front fogs, extra internal light, reversing camera etc etc.. the list is endless. 

the only way to find out is to trace the wiring as another poster said.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Definitely the controls for a Flux Converter and most likely lifted from a DeLorean.
Does explain a lot.


----------

